# Replace starter in 98 VW New Beetle 2.0L



## drumbug1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone - I'm looking for help/tips on replacing the starter in my 98 Beetle. Is it possible to do this without jack stands? I read somewhere that it can be done from "above" by removing the battery and housing.
I've got the $20 repair manual from the auto parts store (can't think of the name right now... not the Bentley's). It discusses diagnosing a bad starter but doesn't give clear directions on how to replace (get what you pay for with these guides, eh?







)
The VW dealer in town gave me a quote of $558.01 for this job... I'm hoping I can DIY.
Let me know if I'm crazy.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231208


----------

